
The Real (and Hidden) Cost of Serverless Architecture - matthewhogan
https://blog.twintech.io/2016/04/20/the-real-and-hidden-cost-of-serverless-architecture/
======
stephenr
Please stop calling them "server less" apps.

An app that is developed as front end code only and relies 100% on an existing
"platform" for hosting/compute/storage etc is "server less" in the same way
that I am an "oxygen less" human.

I absolutely require it, but I don't provide it myself.

~~~
matthewhogan
Fair point - I hate the term, too. As much as I hate that Amazon TMed the term
Lambda. However, for better or worse, it is the term that as been settled on.
I need a way to describe it to tell people to steer clear of it.

